# 5x5x5 : August 29, 2006



## pjk (Aug 30, 2006)

1. R' b u U' f' F' r' l F b r L u2 R2 L F2 U' R2 L U' R2 b2 L f2 u l2 D L2 f2 R F' u2 l U2 F' R l f' F r2 U2 r2 R B' R l F2 d2 L l2 b r' D2 r D' U F2 f L f2

2. u2 d2 F2 f2 R u2 l' b L' D' R l' D' r L' F2 B' r2 f' d l' U' l2 b F2 R2 b f L' b f' r2 l f l' F' b l b U F' U' f2 b D l2 U f2 U' R2 b R f' u L' b r u2 b D2

3. d' b l F R2 b2 F2 d f b u R2 l d D' r R2 d u r B2 D' F L u f2 F' U B' d' R2 L' F2 r' l B' L U R' D' l2 R F2 f u' r2 L b U' L F f' r B l2 u f2 R b r

4. L' R b2 B D' R' u' r U D2 f2 R2 b u D2 F D2 u' L' U' b2 F' L D' L2 U' u2 R b F2 R' u' D2 l' r' D2 l2 R' f' d2 B F D2 f' R2 b r F2 d U2 f' u F d' f' F' U2 F2 U l'

5. F' b u f' L U' L2 r b F2 d2 l' r' b2 l u f F l' F2 D' L' B' R2 B2 l2 f2 R2 d u f2 u' B b u' B' L2 F L D R2 f2 B' u2 r' B' U2 B d2 f d' r' R2 D2 u B2 D2 u2 b2 L'


----------

